# My crs score is 432



## pratik65 (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi,

I am a software engineer with more than 4 yrs of industry exp. I have applied for Canadian PR and my current CRS score is 432. I wanted to know if the draw points is going to go down in future or not. if yes should i wait for further draws as I do not know which PNP region will be most helpful and can give me nomination based on my skills and scores ?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

There is no way of knowing if the draw mark will drop in the future. It dropped once, some time ago, below your level but immediately shot back up again. 
The Province with the biggest IT industry is Ontario.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

pratik65 said:


> I wanted to know if the draw points is going to go down in future or not.



Other than taking an educated guess that it is highly unlikely, how do you expect anyone here to know the answer to that?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You can find this site but you can’t Google CRS???


----------

